# Kubota BX2370 - engine won't turn off



## llcorso (Apr 14, 2020)

Fist time posting...

I have a 2015 Kubota BX 2370. Running it with the loader the other day, I went to turn it off when I was done and it wouldn't turn off. I played with key but no luck. The only way I could kill the engine was to stall it out with hydraulics. It will start with the key, but again won't turn off. The dash lights do turn off with the key, just not the engine.
The only unusual thing that happened before the issue is that I was trying to dig something out with the bucket and I hit it pretty hard, the tractor stalled but started right back up. No other issues.
I have less than 200 hours on it.

Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy llcorso, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor has a stop solenoid which shuts off the fuel to kill the engine. See attached parts diagram. This will be out in plain sight near the injection pump. You will recognize it immediately. If its not working with the keyswitch, you can stroke it out with your fingers to kill the engine. When you turn the tractor off, your computer applies power to the solenoid for a few seconds to kill the engine and then the solenoid resets for the next startup. Most likely, its your solenoid. But it could be the computer is not applying power to activate the solenoid.

I have an older model Kubota, and I installed a piece of baling wire which I pull to shut the fuel off manually. Pure ******* approach, but it works well.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a Kubota BX2200 and several seconds after the engine shuts off with the key, you can hear and audible click as the solenoid rests as Harvey states.


----------



## llcorso (Apr 14, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy llcorso, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Your tractor has a stop solenoid which shuts off the fuel to kill the engine. See attached parts diagram. This will be out in plain sight near the injection pump. You will recognize it immediately. If its not working with the keyswitch, you can stroke it out with your hand to kill the engine. When you turn the tractor off, your computer applies power to the solenoid for a few seconds to kill the engine and then the solenoid resets for the next startup. Most likely, its your solenoid. But it could be the computer is not applying power to activate the solenoid.
> 
> I have an older model Kubota, and I installed a piece of baling wire which I pull to shut the fuel off manually. Pure ******* approach, but it works well.



Thanks for the quick reply. That is the problem, I checked it just now and pushing the solenoid in killed the engine. I will order a new solenoid, but at least now I can use it an shut it down when I am done. Thanks again!


----------

